# Christmastime at the shelter



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

We have our card wall up! We're planning Christmas dinner!

Last week someone dropped off 2 kittens. They're awfully young, and had a touch of U.R.I. They're being fostered.

All these new arrivals, all these old hands finding new homes, Santy Claws will have to revise his address list! 

:fust -'Dagnabit, is that Poland, Ohio or Poland POLAND!'


----------

